# Seid vernünftig! !!Das Thema geht alle was an!!



## xDidix (7. November 2011)

Hallo liebe Angelkollegen und Angelkolleginnen,

vielen von euch ist es mit Sicherheit schon oft genug passiert: Müllfunde( Auch Schnurreste, sehr gefährlich!) etc. an Angelplätzen. Erst gerade eben bei meinem Rundgang am heimischen Vereinssee habe ich einen ganzen gelben Sack (hochvoll!!!) aufsammeln können, weil einige meinen, das selbst kleine Mengen doch nicht auffallen würden.

Leider summiert sich das alles, und die Flora und Fauna leidet meistens stark darunter. Deswegen mein Appell an euch:


Haltet das, was die Natur uns für idyllische Stunden, fischreiche Tage und erholreiche Angelwochenenden bereitstellt, so sauber, als wäre nie jemand da gewesen.
Ich selbst, habe immer einen Müllsack dabei, um sämtlichen Unrat (Maden- und Tauwurmdosen, Schnurreste etc.) direkt verschwinden lassen zu können. Wenn ich teilweise sehe, wie jämmerlich einige Tiere gestorben sein müssen, die sich in Schnurstücken verfangen haben, blutet einem das Herz.




Nehm euch das bitte alle zu Herzen(auch die, die von uns vernünftig sind), selbst, wenn Ihr nur einen kleinen Schnipsel Plastik wegwerfen wollt.




Mit freundlichen Grüßen und einem herzlichen Petri Heil,

Dieter Lorenz


----------



## Professor Tinca (7. November 2011)

*AW: Seid vernünftig! !!Das Thema geht alle was an!!*

Die meisten Angler(die ich kenne) sehen das wohl ebenso wie du.

Es gibt aber leider auch unter den Anglern prozentual ebenso viele "schwarze Schafe" wie überall, denen keine vernünftige Erziehung zuteil geworden ist.


#h


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (7. November 2011)

*AW: Seid vernünftig! !!Das Thema geht alle was an!!*



xDidix schrieb:


> Haltet das, was die Natur uns für idyllische Stunden, fischreiche Tage und erholreiche Angelwochenenden bereitstellt, so sauber, als wäre nie jemand da gewesen.



Mir hat am Wochenende irgend so ein kleines, pelziges Vieh meine Angelstelle komplett zugeschissen!


----------



## u-see fischer (7. November 2011)

*AW: Seid vernünftig! !!Das Thema geht alle was an!!*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Mir hat am Wochenende irgend so ein kleines, pelziges Vieh meine Angelstelle komplett zugeschissen!



Das abzustellen sollte doch für Dich kein Problem darstellen. :q


----------



## u-see fischer (7. November 2011)

*AW: Seid vernünftig! !!Das Thema geht alle was an!!*

Zum Thema, hast ja grundsätzlich Recht, aber hier am Rhein mußt Du mit einem 7,5 Tonner zum Angeln fahren, willst du alles mitnehmen. #q

Edit: Schnurreste nehme ich jedoch immer mit.


----------



## Pixelschreck (7. November 2011)

*AW: Seid vernünftig! !!Das Thema geht alle was an!!*

Also ich persönlich nehme einen Aschenbecher mit an den Ostseestrand weil mich sonst die Kippen stören. Meine Angelstelle ist doch nunmal die Außenstelle meines Wohnzimmers!


----------



## Professor Tinca (7. November 2011)

*AW: Seid vernünftig! !!Das Thema geht alle was an!!*



u-see fischer schrieb:


> Zum Thema, hast ja grundsätzlich Recht, aber hier am Rhein mußt Du mit einem 7,5 Tonner zum Angeln fahren, willst du alles mitnehmen. #q




Da laufen ja sicher auch nicht nur Angler rum. Allerdings sehe ich andere Naturnutzer nie Müll sammeln.|kopfkrat#t


.


----------



## xDidix (7. November 2011)

*AW: Seid vernünftig! !!Das Thema geht alle was an!!*

Am Rhein ists klar, da wird auch viel angeschwemmt. Nur leider ist das ein Baggersee wovon ich spreche, und irgendwann ists soweit, und ich hab die erste Boilietüte am Haken, und das will ich vermeiden. Der Rhein hat ja auch wesentlich mehr Fassungsvermügen^^


----------



## xDidix (7. November 2011)

*AW: Seid vernünftig! !!Das Thema geht alle was an!!*

Wenigstens seid Ihr vernünftig, mit eine rHand voll solcher Angler kann man doch shcon was anfangen 

Im Sommer bin ich persönlich auch unterwegs, und sammle Müll von dem Niersufer auf, dabei sind schon ein paar sehr schöne Wobbler, Spinner und zuletzt noch 24 Balzerposen aufgetaucht, in einem praktischem Täschchen. Also ne Belohnung ist auch imer drin( übrigens sehr sehr animierend zum Aufräumen^^)


----------



## acker (7. November 2011)

*AW: Seid vernünftig! !!Das Thema geht alle was an!!*

Moin,
Ich habe mir angewöhnt Schnurreste und uU auch anderen Müll wie Verpackungen etc welche von anderen Anglern liegen gelassen worden sind mit einzusammeln.
Denn mir geht es absolut auf den Sack ständig im Müll angeln zu gehen !
Ich zögere auch nicht Angler auf ihr untreiben hin zu weisen , neulich hatte ich einen Spinnangler aus Hamm vor mir der in jeder Bucht einen "Pick up " Schokoriegel verdrückt hat und die Verpackung am Ufer entsorgt hat, der hatte echt Glück gehabt das er vor mir weg war vom See !


----------



## u-see fischer (7. November 2011)

*AW: Seid vernünftig! !!Das Thema geht alle was an!!*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Da laufen ja sicher auch nicht nur Angler rum. Allerdings sehe ich andere Naturnutzer nie Müll sammeln.|kopfkrat#t
> 
> 
> .



Richtig, min. die Hälfte des Mülls entlang des Rheins bleibt nach einer Sommernachstparty einfach dort liegen. Ist mir unverständlich, warum man das nicht wieder mir zum Auto nehmen kann. Leere Bierkästen wiegen doch deutlich weniger als volle. #q

Zu allem Ärger werden keine volle Bierkästen stehengelassen. |evil:


----------



## Katteker (7. November 2011)

*AW: Seid vernünftig! !!Das Thema geht alle was an!!*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Mir hat am Wochenende irgend so ein kleines, pelziges Vieh meine Angelstelle komplett zugeschissen!



Und mir hat diesen Sommer so ein großes, überhauptnicht pelziges, zweibeiniges Vieh auf meine Angelstelle geschissen.

Soviel zum Thema gegenseitige Rücksichtnahme...


----------



## Felix752698 (7. November 2011)

*AW: Seid vernünftig! !!Das Thema geht alle was an!!*

man könnte bei der fischereibehörde mal den vorschlag machen, das angler die dabei erwischt werden müll in die umwelt zu werfen mit nem entzug des fischereischeins bestraft werden


----------



## Professor Tinca (7. November 2011)

*AW: Seid vernünftig! !!Das Thema geht alle was an!!*



Felix752698 schrieb:


> man könnte bei der fischereibehörde mal den vorschlag machen, das angler die dabei erwischt werden müll in die umwelt zu werfen mit nem entzug des fischereischeins bestraft werden




Und den anderen Mitbürgern der Führerschein?#c

.


----------



## Colophonius (7. November 2011)

*AW: Seid vernünftig! !!Das Thema geht alle was an!!*

Hey

Ich gebe dir absolut Recht, man sollte seinen Angelplatz sauber halten. Ich schau nach dem Ansitz auch immer, ob ich noch was liegen gelassen habe.

Eine Frage habe ich aber doch: wie verstaut ihr größere Mengen Schnurreste? In die Angelbox geht nicht, dann vertüddelt sich da alles da drin. In die Tasche geht auch schlecht, weil sie dann immer wieder "hervorquillt" wenn man mal Messer etc. braucht.
Das letzte mal habe ich sie in die Jackentasche gesteckt, mit dem Ergebnis, dass ich ewig Schnur aus dem Reißverschluss friemeln durfte...


----------



## lsski (7. November 2011)

*AW: Seid vernünftig! !!Das Thema geht alle was an!!*



Felix752698 schrieb:


> man könnte bei der fischereibehörde mal den vorschlag machen, das angler die dabei erwischt werden müll in die umwelt zu werfen mit nem entzug des fischereischeins bestraft werden




Hopla Hopla !!! Alarm !!! 

Ich sage nur *Hüte dich vor deinen Wünschen !*

Da gehst du in die Büsche Sch..... und hast nicht alles prima verbuddeln können und schon ist der Fischereischein weg.
Nur wer recht Maß halten kann sollte Urteile sprechen.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (7. November 2011)

*AW: Seid vernünftig! !!Das Thema geht alle was an!!*



Katteker schrieb:


> Und mir hat diesen Sommer so ein großes, überhauptnicht pelziges, zweibeiniges Vieh auf meine Angelstelle geschissen.
> 
> Soviel zum Thema gegenseitige Rücksichtnahme...



Klär das mit ihm hier...




lsski schrieb:


> Hopla Hopla !!! Alarm !!!
> 
> Ich sage nur *Hüte dich vor deinen Wünschen !*
> 
> Da gehst du in die Büsche Sch..... und hast nicht alles prima verbuddeln können


----------



## Salziges Silber (7. November 2011)

*AW: Seid vernünftig! !!Das Thema geht alle was an!!*

Hatte heute gerade das Thema mit meinem Kollegen am Wickel, ich erzählte ihm von einem Erlebnis im letzten Jahr, an einem Teich mitten in unserer Stadt lagen an die 40 Bierdosen im und am Wasser, im ersten Moment hätte es auch ein abtruses Kunstwerk sein können, unglaublich aber war! 
Aber der meisste Dreck am Ufer kommt von uns Anglern, schnell identifiziert, Haken, Bleie,Schnüre,Wurmdosen, Verpackungsmaterial von Zubehör,Bierflaschen usw.! und sprichst Du einen darauf an, kriegst noch ne blöde Antwort, aber die nehme ich gerne in Kauf, reingehauen...Maik


----------



## Micha85 (7. November 2011)

*AW: Seid vernünftig! !!Das Thema geht alle was an!!*



Colophonius schrieb:


> Eine Frage habe ich aber doch: wie verstaut ihr größere Mengen Schnurreste? In die Angelbox geht nicht, dann vertüddelt sich da alles da drin. In die Tasche geht auch schlecht, weil sie dann immer wieder "hervorquillt" wenn man mal Messer etc. braucht.
> Das letzte mal habe ich sie in die Jackentasche gesteckt, mit dem Ergebnis, dass ich ewig Schnur aus dem Reißverschluss friemeln durfte...



Über die Hand aufwickeln und den Ring mit nem Messer aufschneiden. Diesen "Zopf" dann einmal mit sich selbst verknoten und du hast bis zur nächsten Entsorgungsgelegenheit Ruhe. 
Eigentlich kann man sich das aufschneiden auch schenken und nur den Ring verknoten.


----------



## Michael15709 (7. November 2011)

*AW: Seid vernünftig! !!Das Thema geht alle was an!!*

Ich bin letztens am see gewesen zum Angeln aber leider auch nur für eine Stunde ungefähr weil ich dann meine sachen schnell einpacken musste und mit unseren Hund zum Tierarzt musste da sie nen Angelhaken schön tief im Maul hatte und ich ihn nicht rausbekommen habe! Und der haken kommt nicht von mir! Sonder von irgentwelchen anderen Anglern die ihre sachen einfach in die büsche werfen! Solchen leuten gehört der Angelschein abgenommen wenn sie den einen haben!


----------



## Ulli3D (7. November 2011)

*AW: Seid vernünftig! !!Das Thema geht alle was an!!*

Kleine Geschichte am Rande. Da hat sich der Vorsitzende des Mondorfer Angelvereins, der Verein hat den Mondorfer Hafen gepachtet und vergibt keine Gastkarten, darüber beschwert, dass die unorganisierten Angler den ganzen Hafen zumüllen und ihre Angelreste (schnur, Verpackung, Haken, etc.) liegen lassen.

So was nennt man dann wohl: "*Eigentor*"!


----------



## acker (7. November 2011)

*AW: Seid vernünftig! !!Das Thema geht alle was an!!*

Wenn die aktiven Angler am Gwässer die Augen aufhalten und den Mund auch aufmachen wenn es notwendig ist, dann sollte dieses lästige Problem zumindest auf ein kleineres Übel reduziert werden können um einen Faktor X


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (7. November 2011)

*AW: Seid vernünftig! !!Das Thema geht alle was an!!*



Ulli3D schrieb:


> Kleine Geschichte am Rande. Da hat sich der Vorsitzende des Mondorfer Angelvereins, der Verein hat den Mondorfer Hafen gepachtet und vergibt keine Gastkarten, darüber beschwert, dass die unorganisierten Angler den ganzen Hafen zumüllen und ihre Angelreste (schnur, Verpackung, Haken, etc.) liegen lassen.
> 
> So was nennt man dann wohl: "*Eigentor*"!



Ulli,die unorganisierten werfen den Müll bestimmt rüber:q
Da denkt man sich Richtung Vorstand nur "An die Rübe fassen und dabei stetig Kürbis gedeihe murmeln".|uhoh:


----------



## ehrwien (7. November 2011)

*AW: Seid vernünftig! !!Das Thema geht alle was an!!*

Klar, wenn ich Müll produziere kommt der auch wieder mit, sei es ne Wurmdose, Plastikrest vom Schokoriegel oder auch nur das überstehende Stück Schnur vom Knoten binden. Aber wenn ich hier am Kanal erst sauber machen wollte, bevor ich mit dem Angeln anfange, dann käme ich zu selbigem erst gar nicht mehr... fremde Schnurreste o.ä. nehme ich auch mit, aber mehr auch nicht. Keinen Bock, in ne Fixernadel oder sowas zu packen oder mir sonstige Krankheiten einzufangen


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (7. November 2011)

*AW: Seid vernünftig! !!Das Thema geht alle was an!!*

Müll dort zu entsorgen, wo er absolut nicht hingehört ist ein Spiegelbild der Gesellschaft..nicht nur beim Angeln.Es gibt Länder auf dem Globus wo du bereits beim Kaugummikauen in der U-Bahn von Mitfahrenden wie ein Schwerverbrecher gemustert wirst..und es gibt D(oof)-land.Zig Gesetze deren Einhaltung niemand kontrolliert.


----------



## wilhelm (7. November 2011)

*AW: Seid vernünftig! !!Das Thema geht alle was an!!*



Colophonius schrieb:


> Hey
> 
> Ich gebe dir absolut Recht, man sollte seinen Angelplatz sauber halten. Ich schau nach dem Ansitz auch immer, ob ich noch was liegen gelassen habe.
> 
> ...


 
Ganz einfach,
nehme ein Feuerzeug mit und verschmelze die Schnurreste zu einem praktischen Klumpen ohne gleich den eventuell angrenzenden Wald abzufackeln,,und schon kannst du deine Schnur problemlos einstecken|rolleyes.
Gruß Wilhelm


----------



## xDidix (7. November 2011)

*AW: Seid vernünftig! !!Das Thema geht alle was an!!*

Ich wäre für eine Bestrafung. Jemand der Müll abläd, sollte gemeinnützig Müll aufsammeln gehen. Das alles mit einer Uniform und der Aufschrift "Ich werde nie wieder Müll in der Natur entsorgen." 


Organisiere im Sommer häufig unter Freunden und gleichgesinnten "Mülletage". Da trifft man sich mit mehreren Personen, alle mit Piekser oder Greifzange, nem Müllbeute und dann gehts ab aufsammeln. 
Klingt doof, aber ist schon ein spannendes Erlebnis, wenn man dann wirklich brauchbare Angelsachen etc. findet. Sowas ist zwar nicht der Regelfall, aber wer intensiv die Augen offenhält, findet immer was. 585er Goldkette war auch schon drin. Ole!


Bis dato konnte ich abe rnoch keine Subvention durchbringen, das wäre vielleicht eine Anregung für andere Leute zusätzlich...


----------



## il Luccioperca (7. November 2011)

*AW: Seid vernünftig! !!Das Thema geht alle was an!!*

Hallo, mal eine Frage an die Juristen unter euch. Was ist den wenn z.B. ein längerer Uferbereich eines Sees voll angeschwemmtem Müll ist (Flaschen, Badelatschen, Dosen etc.) und ich den Müll aus dem Wasser auf trockne legen würde um ein erneutes wegschwemmen (mit unbekanntem Ziel) vermeiden möchte. Mache ich mich in diesem moment dem Müll habhaft und somit zum Besitzer des Müll oder wie ist das????

Gruß Gerd


----------



## Ulli3D (7. November 2011)

*AW: Seid vernünftig! !!Das Thema geht alle was an!!*

In dem Moment, in dem Du den Müll in Deinem Einflussbereich hast, also Dir aneignest, bist du zwar nicht der Eigentümer aber Du besitzt den Müll und bist für die ordnungsgemäße Entsorgung zuständig.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (7. November 2011)

*AW: Seid vernünftig! !!Das Thema geht alle was an!!*

Gute Frage..
guckst du hier §12..ähnliches gibts ja bundesweit
http://www.sfv-quelle.homepage.t-online.de/Gewaesserordnung.pdf

Gegen einsammeln und bunkern z.b. in Tüten bis zum Abtransport wird kaum jemand etwas sagen ?!Nichtmal Danke:qFür mich als Nichtrurist klafft da eine Riesenlücke...den letzten beissen die Hunde?Müll an ÖPNV Haltestellen wird ja auch nicht den zuletzt dort sitzenden zugeordnet.


----------



## kati48268 (7. November 2011)

*AW: Seid vernünftig! !!Das Thema geht alle was an!!*



Felix752698 schrieb:


> man könnte bei der fischereibehörde mal den vorschlag machen, das angler die dabei erwischt werden müll in die umwelt zu werfen mit nem entzug des fischereischeins bestraft werden


Und der Nichtangler mit der Bierdose geht leer aus?
Freu dich übrigens in dem Fall auch auf meinen Besuch (Aufseher), wenn ich behaupte, die 3 Bierdosen + 2 Madenpackungen (die schon vor dir da lagen), können ja nur von dir kommen, weil du grad da sitzt.
Nicht immer gleich nach Bullen und Richtern rufen, dass macht Probleme nicht immer besser.




Salziges Silber schrieb:


> ...Aber der meisste Dreck am Ufer kommt von uns Anglern...


(Zum Glück?) regional abhängig. Der Angel _und_ Freizeitsee mitten in der Stadt ist sicherlich anders zu bewerten, als der versteckte Altarm in der Pampa, wo du leider meistens recht hast.




ehrwien schrieb:


> ...Aber wenn ich hier am Kanal erst sauber machen wollte, bevor ich mit dem Angeln anfange, dann käme ich zu selbigem erst gar nicht mehr...


Muss ja auch gar nicht sein.
Habe mal ein schönes Posting zu dem Thema in einem anderen Forum gelesen: "Ich verlasse meinen Angelplatz _immer etwas sauberer_, als ich ihn vorgefunden habe."
Das wär ja schon mal was.


----------



## Ulli3D (7. November 2011)

*AW: Seid vernünftig! !!Das Thema geht alle was an!!*

Das liest sich ja alles ganz nett (BTW, nett ist die kleine Schwester von Scheixxe) aber ist doch alles nur Empfehlung und nicht das Papier wert ausgedruckt zu werden.

Der Müll an der Bushaltestelle wird Dir erst zugerechnet, wenn Du ihn in Besitz nimmst, vorher nicht.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (7. November 2011)

*AW: Seid vernünftig! !!Das Thema geht alle was an!!*

Ulli,soweit so gut aber wann nehme ich etwas in Besitz ?Doch wohl nur bewusst und freiwillig?

Am Wasser würde ich durchs fischen vom verschmutzten Platz aus quasi zum Zwangsbesitzer !Aber stimmt..Papier ist geduldig.

Und bei den Kontrollen wird da ja auch mehr nach dem Motto"der Bauer erkennt die Schweine am Gang"verfahren.


----------



## Colophonius (8. November 2011)

*AW: Seid vernünftig! !!Das Thema geht alle was an!!*

Es gibt durchaus Situationen, in denen du zum "Zwangseigentümer" werden kannst. Die genauen Paragraphen weiß ich allerdings gerade nicht. Steht aber im BGB


----------



## Jose (8. November 2011)

*AW: Seid vernünftig! !!Das Thema geht alle was an!!*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> ...Es gibt Länder auf dem Globus wo du bereits beim Kaugummikauen in der U-Bahn von Mitfahrenden wie ein Schwerverbrecher gemustert wirst..und es gibt D(oof)-land.Zig Gesetze deren Einhaltung niemand kontrolliert.



lieber in "D(oof)-land" im müll sitzen als in deinen "K(lug)-ländern" den kopf gekürzt kriegen.

immer diese kranke sehnsucht...


----------



## Bakari (8. November 2011)

*AW: Seid vernünftig! !!Das Thema geht alle was an!!*

ich weiß gar nicht, was hier es hier so zu debattieren gibt. ich finde manches etwas am thema vorbei.müll ist müll, ob er mit der post kommt oder mit der strömung.*

recht hat er, der t-ersteller...
*
es ist über die jahre (meiner meinung nach) zwar nicht deutlich schlimmer geworden mit der sauerei, aber leider eben auch nicht besser.

_auch wen der ein oder andere nicht des dritten abfall entsorgen möchte, wäre es schon schön, wenn er sich darauf besänne, nur selbst nichts neues liegen zu lassen_. *wer ohne schuld ist muss sich auch nicht angesprochen fühlen*.

auch ich frag mich immer wieder was das soll... und wie viele fremde knicklicht-verpackungen ich bisher aufgesammelt habe weiß ich nicht selbst nicht mehr. ich hab auch den hund schon mindestens 10mal aus meterlangen schnur-geflechten entwirrt...* es ist einfach eine schweinerei!
*
all die einweg-grills, holzkohle, rutenhalter, montagenreste, getränkedosen, alufolie, plastiktüten, papiertücher, fischreste, gummifische, rutenringe, angelmagazine, *ichs*orlagen, bissanzeiger-batterien, streichhölzer, zigarettenkippen, boilie-stopper-rahmen, posenreste, gummiperlen, hakenteile, futterdosen, exkremente, erbrochenes, schnappsflaschen, campingkocher-kartuschen, einweg-feuerzeuge und sonstigen "überbleibsel" müssen ja von irgendwem ans wasser *gebracht werden und ich glaube nicht, dass es immer der gleiche bösewicht ist 

*nicht das thema, ABER -> an all jene, die sich immerzu fragen, wieso es in manchen bundesländern ein nachtangelverbot gibt... ->> da wo ich solchen müll immer wieder sehe, gibts leider keins!*

ich finde... *es wäre schon schön, wenn jeder beim nächsten mal einfach einmal mehr darüber nachdenkt...* 

=)


----------



## pike-81 (8. November 2011)

*AW: Seid vernünftig! !!Das Thema geht alle was an!!*

Ich steck mein Zeug einfach in den Rucksack. Und wenn ich dann daheim bin, und die Ausrüstung nachbereite, kommt´s in die Tonne.
Nach dem Angeln nochmal den Platz oder das Boot checken, oft hat man nämlich nicht nur Müll, sondern den 20Euro-Wobbler liegen gelassen.
Weiß nicht, was es da zu diskutieren gibt. Wenn sich jeder um seinen eigenen Mist kümmert, muß sich auch keiner um den Mist anderer kümmern. 
Petri


----------



## wasser-ralf (8. November 2011)

*AW: Seid vernünftig! !!Das Thema geht alle was an!!*



> Weiß nicht, was es da zu diskutieren gibt. Wenn sich jeder um seinen eigenen Mist kümmert, muß sich auch keiner um den Mist anderer kümmern.
> Petri


 
Mir ist dieser Thread auch zu blöde.
In unserer aktuellen Gewässerordnung ist eindeutig geregelt, dass jeder vor dem Beginn des Angelns seinen gewählten Angelplatz im Umkreis von zwei Meteren von Müll zu bereinigen hat. Wer an seinen Angelplatz dann eigenen oder fremden Unrat hinterlässt, verstößt eindeutig gegen geltende Bestimmungen. Ich weiß auch nicht, was es da noch zu diskutieren gibt;+.


----------



## Tom (8. November 2011)

*AW: Seid vernünftig! !!Das Thema geht alle was an!!*

Guten morgen zusammen,
anbei die gesammelten Werke meiner letzten Sitzung Ende September 
an einem Vereinsgewässer, an dem ich vier Wochen zuvor in etwa die 
gleiche Menge an Abfall meiner Vorangler eingesammelt habe: 





Ich habe grundsätzlich eine Plastiktüte in meiner Kiste oder Tasche, um 
meinen Abfall und den meiner Vorgänger zu entsorgen. Darüber hinaus 
habe ich auch einen verschliessbaren Aschenbecher 
(z.B.kleines Marmeladenglas mit Deckel) am Mann.

Denn: *Umweltschutz sollte für jeden eine Selbstverständlichkeit sein!!*
Schließlich sch***e ich ja auch nicht vor meine eigene Haustür.

Aber was nützen all die Gesetze und Regeln, wenn keiner 
da ist, um deren Einhaltung zu kontrollieren


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (8. November 2011)

*AW: Seid vernünftig! !!Das Thema geht alle was an!!*

Ich habe neulich einen Beitrag im Carp Talk dazu verfasst - für die ihn noch nicht kennen:

Carp Talk Oktober

Und mal am Rande: die CT`s sind nicht nur für Karpfenangler interessant...

Ich denke mal, gerade an großen Flüssen wie Rhein, Main und Donau sind es nicht nur die Angler, meistens sind es auch Badegäste die ihren Müll liegen lassen.

Aber sehr, sehr oft sind es Leute die das ganze Wochenende an einem Platz angeln UND wild campieren.

An den Flußufern könnt ihr versuchen das Problem in den Griff zu bekommen indem ihr die Ordnungsbehörden auf die wilden Camper bzw. auf deren Feuerstellen aufmerksam macht.
Zumindestens in RLP sind die Flußufer Landschaftsschutz- wenn nicht sogar Naturschutzgebiet.

Sollte das nicht klappen, dann könnt ihr den Weg über die Naturschutzbehörde gehen.
Wie in meinem Fall, da gehts hoch bis auf die Landesebene.

Und den "kleinen Müll" vom Angler... das kann man nie ganz vermeiden, als erstes müßten die Gerätehändler endlich Würmer, Maden usw. nur noch in Pfanddosen verkaufen.

Desweiteren: mehr Kontrollen durch die FA. Denn nur so kennt man seine "Pappenheimer", hat ihren Namen und kann sie beim nächsten Antreffen dementsprechend drauf ansprechen...

Beim nächsten Vorfall gibt es eben keinen Schein mehr.

Ganz vermeiden kann man den (Angler)müll an Gewässern eigentlich nie, es gibt halt Zeitgenossen denen das vollkommen egal ist.

Was ich mich immer Frage: warum lassen die Knallköppe immer das Leergut liegen? Auf der Strecke die ich in meinem Carp-Talk beschrieben habe, kann man sich im Sommer ein Taschengeld verdienen!
Mein Rekord: Leergut im Wert von genau 37,24€! An einem Sonntag morgen im July, gesammelt innerhalb von einer Stunde...


----------



## Ralle 24 (8. November 2011)

*AW: Seid vernünftig! !!Das Thema geht alle was an!!*



asphaltmonster schrieb:


> Zumindestens in RLP sind die Flußufer Landschaftsschutz- wenn nicht sogar Naturschutzgebiet.
> 
> Sollte das nicht klappen, dann könnt ihr den Weg über die Naturschutzbehörde gehen.
> Wie in meinem Fall, da gehts hoch bis auf die Landesebene.



Jawoll.

Im Ernst, bei uns sind viele Rheinstrecken Naturschutzgebiet, und dort ist das angeln verboten.

Im Sommer gleicht das aber einem Volksfest mit campen, Feuer, Grillen und Vermüllen.

Da ist kein Angler der mal was aufhebt. Was soll der auch dort, wo er nicht angeln darf.

Kontrollen durch die Ordnungsbehörden finden da auch nicht statt. 

By the way, 99% des Mülls am Rhein ist angeschwemmter Ziviliationsmüll. Da kann man sammeln bis der Arzt kommt, ilft nix.


----------



## kati48268 (8. November 2011)

*AW: Seid vernünftig! !!Das Thema geht alle was an!!*

Zitat Bakari: _"...nicht das thema, ABER -> an all jene, die sich immerzu fragen, wieso es in manchen bundesländern ein nachtangelverbot gibt... ->> da wo ich solchen müll immer wieder sehe, gibts leider keins!..."_

Bullshit!
Der direkte Zusammenhang ist nicht vorhanden.
Ich (Aufseher) finde Müll gerade an den Gewässern, wo sich Angler nicht bewegen (dürfen), denn hier lässt sich viel besser Party machen.

Aber ich spinne deine Idee einfach mal weiter: 
Angeln und sowieso jeden Zugang für alles und Jedermann zu Gewässern und überhaupt zur Natur rund um die Uhr verbieten, tagtäglich & -nächtlich kontrollieren, horrende Strafen bis mehrjährige Haft für jeden, der es wagt hier auch nur spazierenzugehen. Dann ist alles sauber.
Schöne saubere, heile Welt.


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (8. November 2011)

*AW: Seid vernünftig! !!Das Thema geht alle was an!!*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Im Ernst, bei uns sind viele Rheinstrecken Naturschutzgebiet, und dort ist das angeln verboten.
> 
> Im Sommer gleicht das aber einem Volksfest mit campen, Feuer, Grillen und Vermüllen.



Siehe meinen CT... Fotos machen, obere Naturschutzbehorde und NABU einschalten.
Dat funst. Bei uns scheint es jedenfalls jetzt endlich mal zu klappen




Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Kontrollen durch die Ordnungsbehörden finden da auch nicht statt.



Teste es mal... Am Wochenende da spazieren gehen und die Ordnungsbehörden darüber informieren. Wenn die dann kommen, müssen die das Gebiet räumen lassen.
Denn aufgrund vom Landesnaturschutzgesetz ist das Campen, Langern, Grillen oder offene Feuer  in solchen gebieten verboten.

Passiert nix, dann s.o.



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> By the way, 99% des Mülls am Rhein ist angeschwemmter Ziviliationsmüll. Da kann man sammeln bis der Arzt kommt, ilft nix.



Richtig. Gegen Müll aus Mannheim kann ich in Koblenz nichts machen... Außer mich ärgern.

*Mal so am Rande: was mich am allermeisten ankotzt sind Reste von "Damenhygiene" am Haken und pfündige Scheisshaufen von Menschen oder Hunden am Weg zum Angelplatz.*


----------



## Ulli3D (8. November 2011)

*AW: Seid vernünftig! !!Das Thema geht alle was an!!*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Ulli,soweit so gut aber wann nehme ich etwas in Besitz ?Doch wohl nur bewusst und freiwillig?
> 
> Am Wasser würde ich durchs fischen vom verschmutzten Platz aus quasi zum Zwangsbesitzer !Aber stimmt..Papier ist geduldig.
> 
> Und bei den Kontrollen wird da ja auch mehr nach dem Motto"der Bauer erkennt die Schweine am Gang"verfahren.



Dass Du neben oder im Müll angelst, das ist rechtlich gesehen, problemlos aber für Dich wahrscheinlich unangenehm. In dem Moment, wenn Du eine leere Madendose aufhebst wirst Du zu ihrem Besitzer und wenn Du sie dann fortwirfst, dann bist Du der Verschmutzer und nicht das Ferkel, dass die da hat liegen lassen.


----------



## Bakari (8. November 2011)

*AW: Seid vernünftig! !!Das Thema geht alle was an!!*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Bullshit!
> Der direkte Zusammenhang ist nicht vorhanden.
> Ich (Aufseher) finde Müll gerade an den Gewässern, wo sich Angler nicht  bewegen (dürfen), denn hier lässt sich viel besser Party machen.



jawohl - verstanden, bullshit!

ich habe übrigens nicht geschrieben, dass ich partyhütchen, nudelsalat und bierzeltgarnituren gefunden habe 

aber _du (Aufseher) _musst es wissen! mea maxima culpa. du machst deiner zunft alle ehre. #6


----------



## Ulli3D (8. November 2011)

*AW: Seid vernünftig! !!Das Thema geht alle was an!!*



asphaltmonster schrieb:


> Und den "kleinen Müll" vom Angler... das kann man nie ganz vermeiden, als erstes müßten die Gerätehändler endlich Würmer, Maden usw. nur noch in Pfanddosen verkaufen.



Stell Dir vor, ich kenne in Bon einen kleinen Händler, bei dem bekommst Du nur Maden entweder in der mitgebrachten Dose oder aber in der Pfanddose, wobei ich 1 € Pfand für etwas niedrig halte aber er will ja auch noch Maden verkaufen.


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (8. November 2011)

*AW: Seid vernünftig! !!Das Thema geht alle was an!!*

Und mein Händler bietet beides an - und fragt die Kunden vorher. 

Allerdings haben wir noch drei andere hier, und die machen das nicht.


----------



## kati48268 (8. November 2011)

*AW: Seid vernünftig! !!Das Thema geht alle was an!!*



Bakari schrieb:


> ... du machst deiner zunft alle ehre.


Ich gebe mir Mühe!

Kriege halt das Grausen, wenn bei jedem Fehlverhalten (was die verdammte Vermüllung definitiv ist, keine Frage), gleich nach Verboten für alle geschrieen wird.
Das kann's nicht sein.


----------



## Rapfenjäger (8. November 2011)

*AW: Seid vernünftig! !!Das Thema geht alle was an!!*

Selber bei rot über die Strasse gehen, aber den Kindern sagen:"Nur bei grün !"
Seinen Krempel liegen lassen, aber den Kindern sagen:
"Sauber und anständig sein !" Drinnen hui, draussen pfui !
Mündige Bürger ? Erwachsen und in die Schule gegangen ?
Vorbild und so...
Wo soll´s denn herkommen, bitteschön?!#c
Übrigens: In der Herbst-Winterzeit lohnt es sich, bisweilen
mal nach oben in die Äste zu gucken.
Was da mitunter hängt, kann manchmal das Entsorgen 
von Hinterlassenschaften mind. teilweise kompensieren.
Empfehle 4m-Teleskopstange mit Schlinge.
Wer beim Fischen säuft, wirft meist zu hoch.|supergri
Petri, R.-J.


----------



## Ulli3D (8. November 2011)

*AW: Seid vernünftig! !!Das Thema geht alle was an!!*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Ich gebe mir Mühe!
> 
> Kriege halt das Grausen, wenn bei jedem Fehlverhalten (was die verdammte Vermüllung definitiv ist, keine Frage), gleich nach Verboten für alle geschrieen wird.
> Das kann's nicht sein.



Verbote bringen nichts, wenn da nicht massiv kontrolliert wird und die Strafen entsprechend hoch sind. Wenn eine weggeworfene Kippe 35 Teuronen kostet (Kölle #6) dann überlegt man es sich doch, ob man nicht ein Kippendöschen für 2 € anschafft, hier mal ein paar Kölner Beispiele:

Spucken:  25-50
Kaugummi ausspucken: 35-50
Sonstige Verunreinigungen: (Obergrenze gemäß Bußgeldkatalog Umwelt NW) 35-510, hier fällt wohl das Wegwerfen von Kippen rein

Nur durch Kontrolle und entsprechende Strafen kann man das nachholen, was die Erziehungsberechtigten offenbar versäumt haben. Verbote nutzen nichts.


----------



## Professor Tinca (8. November 2011)

*AW: Seid vernünftig! !!Das Thema geht alle was an!!*



Ulli3D schrieb:


> Nur durch Kontrolle und entsprechende Strafen kann man das nachholen, was die *Erziehungsberechtigten *offenbar versäumt haben. Verbote nutzen nichts.



|supergri#6

Man sollte davon wegkommen - hin zu - Erziehungspflichtige ! 

Die Rechte sind wohl nicht bindend genug.


.


----------



## u-see fischer (8. November 2011)

*AW: Seid vernünftig! !!Das Thema geht alle was an!!*



Ulli3D schrieb:


> Verbote bringen nichts, wenn da nicht massiv kontrolliert wird und die Strafen entsprechend hoch sind. Wenn eine weggeworfene Kippe 35 Teuronen kostet (Kölle #6) dann überlegt man es sich doch, ob man nicht ein Kippendöschen für 2 € anschafft, hier mal ein paar Kölner Beispiele:
> 
> Spucken:  25-50
> Kaugummi ausspucken: 35-50
> ...



Grundsätzlich richtig, ABER willst Du jemanden bestrafen, weil Du davon ausgehst das er seine Sachen beim verlassen der Angelstelle/Party liegen lassen wird. Geht wohl nicht, da muß der Kontroletti stehen bleiben bis eingepackt wird.


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (8. November 2011)

*AW: Seid vernünftig! !!Das Thema geht alle was an!!*



u-see fischer schrieb:


> Geht wohl nicht, da muß der Kontroletti stehen bleiben bis eingepackt wird.



Ja & Nein... Kontrolieren, Namen notieren und sie darauf hinweisen das sie bitte ihren Müll mitnehmen möchten.

Am nächsten Tag weiß man dann mehr...


----------



## hans albers (8. November 2011)

*AW: Seid vernünftig! !!Das Thema geht alle was an!!*

moin.. .

leider spiegel der gesellschaft

ne auffrischung im prüfungskurs oder mehr
aufmerksamkeit zu diesem thema in den 
vereinen würde trotzdem nicht schaden...
(aber angler sind ja alle so naturverbunden

hatte ich schon mal geschrieben,
man müsste den leuten den ganzen müll 
komplett in ihre eigene bude kippen.

greetz
lars


----------



## kati48268 (8. November 2011)

*AW: Seid vernünftig! !!Das Thema geht alle was an!!*

Auch das kann die Heilung nicht sein.
Man schaue in den nächsten öffentl. Park, wo die schwarzen Sheriffs vom Ordnungsamt zig mal am Tag rumlatschen, auch da sieht's aus wie Sau. 

Das kann ein Fischereiaufseher nicht leisten; ich hab auch noch einen Job & ein Leben nebenher.
Wobei ich gern mal so einen Oscar aus der Mülltonne erwischen würde, passiert aber im realen Leben kaum, denn ganz doof ist auch der letzte Ar*** nicht.

Neuester Trend an unseren Gewässern ist: Müll zwar schon einsammeln aber den Dreck-queer-Durcheinander-Sack einfach liegenlassen, meist an den Zufahrten. Quasi nach dem Motto, 'irgendein Hampel wird ihn schon entsorgen' und mit vermutl. sauberem Gewissen (& Kofferraum) heim fahren.
_Die_ Burschen reizen mich ganz besonders. Werde alles daran legen, einen sofortigen Vereinsausschluß herbei zu führen.
_(Falls davon einer mitliest: ich krieg euch schon noch, ihr Drecksäcke!)_

Letztendlich hat der Themenstarter durchaus recht, wenn er an ein Umdenken appelliert. 
Und ja, ich unterliege da einer Illusion.


----------



## Schwedenpeter (14. November 2011)

*AW: Seid vernünftig! !!Das Thema geht alle was an!!*



kati48268 schrieb:


> (...)
> Neuester Trend an unseren Gewässern ist: Müll zwar schon einsammeln aber den Dreck-queer-Durcheinander-Sack einfach liegenlassen, meist an den Zufahrten. Quasi nach dem Motto, 'irgendein Hampel wird ihn schon entsorgen' und mit vermutl. sauberem Gewissen (& Kofferraum) heim fahren.
> _Die_ Burschen reizen mich ganz besonders. Werde alles daran legen, einen sofortigen Vereinsausschluß herbei zu führen.
> _(Falls davon einer mitliest: ich krieg euch schon noch, ihr Drecksäcke!)_
> ...


 
Hach, was bin ich froh nicht mehr in Deutschland einem ´Verein anzugehören (hatte mich letztes Jahr wegen Guiding Diskussion schweren Herzens abgemeldet und bereue nichts).

Diese blödsinnigen Diskussionen bzgl. Müll usw. sind so alt wie nich denken kann. 

Immer mehr Gewässer gehören ausschließlich Angelvereinen, die neben hohen Aufnahmegebühren auch noch hohe Beiträge fordern (und bekommen). Was tun diese Vereine für die Sauberkeit? Das Gewissen regen, Sondermüllaktion usw. Geht man aber einmal an diesen Vereinsgewässern entlang sieht man Dreck und definitv keine Müllentsorgungsbehälter.

Hier nun mein Verweis auf das Zitat: Wenn schon Angler Müll in Säcken sammeln (vielleicht ja sogar von den Vorgängern) ist dieses löblich - aber was sollen sie nun mit diesem Müll machen? In ihren ohnehin schon begrenzte Mülltone?Genau deshalb sammelte ich niemals den Müll der Anderen auf - und jetzt könnt ihr gerne darauf meckern. 


 Ich denke, die Vereine sollten (verschließbare) Entsorgungsstationen am Gewässer errichten, die Vereinsmitglieder sollten hierfür Schlüssel bekommen und dort könnten Müllbeutel gelagert werden und die gefüllten abgestellt werden. Wenn nur 30% der Mitglieder dieses Angebot nutzen ist für einen kleinen Investitionsaufwand (Müllabfuhr ggf. mtl. oder per Anhängeraktion) viel Müll entsorgt. Alles wird man IMHO nicht los.


----------



## kati48268 (14. November 2011)

*AW: Seid vernünftig! !!Das Thema geht alle was an!!*



Schwedenpeter schrieb:


> ...Hier nun mein Verweis auf das Zitat: Wenn schon Angler Müll in Säcken sammeln (vielleicht ja sogar von den Vorgängern) ist dieses löblich - aber was sollen sie nun mit diesem Müll machen?...


Nee nee nee, Peter!
Entweder hab ich mich unklar ausgedrückt oder du hast mich falsch verstanden, bei den wunderbaren Müllsäcken, die ich und andere immer wieder vorfinden handelt es sich keinesfalls um Müll vom Vorgänger.

Das sind definitiv Klamotten von Anglern, die sie für eine längere Tour mit ans Wasser geschlört haben und dann als gepackte Mülltüte stehen lassen, für irgendwen, der's dann schon wegräumt.
Ich vermute mal, weil da Restmüll & Wertstoffe (auf deutsch jeder Dreck + Verpackungen, Flaschen, Dosen,...) drin sind, denken sich die Herren, "oh sch***e, das nimmt die Müllabfuhr daheim so nie mit, der Sack ist auch noch zu dreckig für meinen Kofferraum, müsste ich daheim ja selbst wieder auseinanderklamüsern und für die Mülltonne ist's zu viel".

Und da soll der Verein (oder sonst ein Gewässerverantwortlicher) für zuständig sein und Tonnen aufstellen (+ entsorgen natürlich)? |bigeyes
Die können all den Dreck ja auch selbst kaufen, selbst mitschleppen und selbst saufen/fressen, warum also nicht auch selbst entsorgen!
Pure Bequemlichkeit & 'nach mir die Sintflut'-Einstellung.

Auch wenn die Mülltonnen-Idee durchaus etwas hat, 2 contra-Argumente:
- ich kenne leider einige Gewässer, an denen Tonnen stehen. Die sehen aber nicht besser aus. Vermutlich ist der Weg zur Mülltonne in diesem Fall auch unzumutbar.
- wieviel % Dreckschweine sind es, die ihren Mist unbedingt am Wasser dalassen müssen? 5%? Mehr/Weniger?
Und die (in dieser Rechnung) 95% sollen a)für die Sauhunde zahlen (Entsorgungskosten) und b)auch noch arbeiten (die Entsorgung selbst)...


----------



## Schwedenpeter (14. November 2011)

*AW: Seid vernünftig! !!Das Thema geht alle was an!!*

Hallo Kati,

da habe ich tatsächlich mißverstanden bzgl. der Mülltüten.

Nichts desto trotz steht meine Kritik:
Es wird immer gemeckert, aber Lösungen werden gar nicht gesucht. Typisch deutsch wird maximal über Bestrafung disktuiert.

Nun zu den Lösungsansätzen:
Ich angel sehr viel in Schweden und auch dort findet man immer öfters verdreckte Angelstellen, insbesondere an Seen, die direkt mit dem Fahrzeug erreichbar sind. 

Vieles ist Hausmüll und stammt nicht einmal von Angler, aber an den nahe gelegenen Angelstellen sind es eindeutig die Angler (übrigens nicht nur Deutsche, sondern vornehmlich Einheimische!).

An dieser Angelstelle (übrigens 4km von einer Recyklingstation für Müll entfernt, also Enstorgung dort wäre kostenlos möglich) wurde von der Komune ein Container für Müll aufgestellt - Ergebniss: Der Müll lag nun im Container, aber er wurde tatsächlich auf Kosten der Allgemeinheit entsorgt; aber der Dreck war weg, der letztlich auch zu Lasten der Allgemeinheit gegangen wäre.

Nun zu den verpachteten Gewässern:
Ich denke, der Verein hat hier eine gewisse Sorgfaltspflicht walten zu lassen und es sollten alle Möglichkeiten diskutiert werden; 
ob diese nun realisierbar sind oder nicht wäre eine andere Sache.

Nehme ich deine Begründung:
Dein 1. Argument (du kennst ein entsprechendes Gewässer) zieht, hier müssten weitere Erfahrungswerte gesammelt werden.

Deine ánderen Beiden Argumente zerschießen aber sofort jeglichen Lösungsansatz, denn letztlich wird hier ein Problem diskutiert, das durch wenige Assoziale Elemente losgetreten wird. 
Deine Argumentation bedeutet letztlich: Dann ersticken wir eben im Dreck. Das zielt IMHO an der Sache vorbei , denke einmal darüber nach.

Ach ja: Keine Idee wird perfekt sein und 100%ig funktionieren, aber deshalb aufgeben????????#c


----------



## Anglero (14. November 2011)

*AW: Seid vernünftig! !!Das Thema geht alle was an!!*

Ich hätte hier in meinem Revier, Rhein NRW, überhaupt kein Problem damit, wenn es den Anglern grundsätzlich verboten wäre, Einwegverpackungen mit ans Wasser zu nehmen. Dies wäre wesentlich einfacher bei den, eh schon dünn gesäten Kontrollen zu überprüfen, als wer was weggeworfen hat.


----------



## fenmaus (14. November 2011)

*AW: Seid vernünftig! !!Das Thema geht alle was an!!*

_*Hallo,
1.ich verlasse meinen Angelplatz so, wie ich ihn auch vor finden möchte,denn auf einer Müllhalte möchte ich nicht angeln,da fühle ich mich nicht wohl.
2.wenn ich ans Wasser gehe zum Angeln,dann nehme ich mein Angelzeug so mit das mein Zubehör in kleine Gerätesschachteln untergebracht sind.Würmer und Maden sind in Pfanddosen,und eine Tüte mit für sonstiges.
3.vorallem lerne ich meinen Kindern es schon von klein auf,denn was Hänschen nicht lernt,lernt Hans nimmer mehr.

Bei uns im Verein gibt es Arbeitseinsatz:"Uferreinigung".
Da machte ich auch schon des öffteren mit und am Ufer  fischten welche,da sagte ich mal zu den Angler der solle doch auch mitmachen bei der Uferreinigung,da gab er zur Antwort:"Ich sammle doch net den Dreck vom Verein ein."
Was bei uns am Ufer so liegen bleibt hat mit bischen Müll nix zu tun.Von Flaschen,Dosen,Becher,Grill,alte Stühle,Zelte,Essensreste,Verpackungsmaterial usw.
Da macht das Fischen keinen Spaß mehr.
Da braucht man sich nicht wundern,wenn es so viele verbote gibt,denn der Angler macht sich seine Gesetze selbst.
Petri Heil!
*_


----------



## obmann (14. November 2011)

*AW: Seid vernünftig! !!Das Thema geht alle was an!!*

Hallo Pixelschreck ein Dickes Petri für deine Ansicht mit dem Wohnzimmer

am Wasser gut geschrieben. danke


----------



## kati48268 (14. November 2011)

*AW: Seid vernünftig! !!Das Thema geht alle was an!!*



Schwedenpeter schrieb:


> ...Deine ánderen Beiden Argumente zerschießen aber sofort jeglichen Lösungsansatz, denn letztlich wird hier ein Problem diskutiert, das durch wenige Assoziale Elemente losgetreten wird...


Peter, ich gebe dir recht!
Ich sagte ja, deine Mülltonnen-Idee hat was, mich sprangen aber direkt auch die Contras an, die es durchaus gibt.
Vermutlich muss man das Problem kreativer angehen.

Meine Hoffnung auf Verhaltensänderung ist eine Illusion, ich weiß. Und mein Wunsch, meine Müllschweine zu packen zu kriegen, hat zugegebenrmaßen schon eher was mit Wut zu tun und nicht mit Problemlösung.

Generell hat die ganze Müllproblematik schon kranke Züge.
Hier gab es mal so einen Schildbürgerstreich der Stadt. Da hatte ein umweltbewusster Bewohner irgendwo in der Natur 4 alte Autoräder (Felge+Reifen) entdeckt, sie in sein Auto geschmissen und wollte die beim städtischen Recyclinghof abgeben, was ihm verweigert wurde, "Die gehören zum Schrottplatz". Dort sollte er aber natürl. dafür zahlen, was er natürl. nicht wollte.
Beim Anruf beim Ordnungsamt bekam er ernsthaft die Antwort, er solle die wieder da hin schmeißen, wo er sie gefunden hat und dies der Stadt als Müllfund melden, _dann_ würden/müssten sie das wegholen!
Mit der Nummer ging er dann an die Lokalzeitung...

Wenn ich die Sch*** am Wasser dann mitnehme, hab ich ja grundsätzlich dasselbe Problem; wohin damit?
In meine Mini-Mülltonne?
Mittlerweile kennen sie mich am Recyclinghof und ich _darf_ den Kram auch so abgeben. Aber der Normalbürger, der eigentlich was Gutes tun will, hat die Ar***karte, weil er den Mist nirgendwo kostenfrei lassen kann.



Anglero schrieb:


> Ich hätte hier in meinem Revier, Rhein NRW, überhaupt kein Problem damit, wenn es den Anglern grundsätzlich verboten wäre, Einwegverpackungen mit ans Wasser zu nehmen. Dies wäre wesentlich einfacher bei den, eh schon dünn gesäten Kontrollen zu überprüfen, als wer was weggeworfen hat.


Oh bitte! #d
Soll ich als Fischereiaufseher nun Rucksäcke kontrollieren und sagen, "du hast aber 'ne Plastikmadendose, eine pfandfreie Saftflasche und ein Twix (ehemals Raider) dabei?"
Und er wollte dies höchstwahrscheinlich doch wirklich wieder brav mit heim nehmen und entsorgen?
Und der Spaziergänger hinter uns, während wir uns prügeln, darf sein Twix aus der Tankstelle im Rucksack haben?
Zu kurz gedacht.
Und nicht immer gleich nach Verboten schreien.
Etwas weniger Verbote ständen diesem Land verdammt gut!


----------



## Anglero (15. November 2011)

*AW: Seid vernünftig! !!Das Thema geht alle was an!!*



kati48268 schrieb:


> ...Oh bitte! #d
> Soll ich als Fischereiaufseher nun Rucksäcke kontrollieren und sagen, "du hast aber 'ne Plastikmadendose, eine pfandfreie Saftflasche und ein Twix (ehemals Raider) dabei?"
> Und er wollte dies höchstwahrscheinlich doch wirklich wieder brav mit heim nehmen und entsorgen?
> Und der Spaziergänger hinter uns, während wir uns prügeln, darf sein Twix aus der Tankstelle im Rucksack haben?
> ...


 
Sehr qualifizierte und wirklich über den Tellerrand gedachte Meinung zu einem Lösungsansatz, der schon einige Bereiche des öffentlichen Lebens sauberer gemacht hat. 

Ja, der Fischereiaufseher sollte das dann kontrollieren und analog zu anderen fischereilichen Vergehen ahnden. 

Das Übel der dreckmachenden Angler mit ähnlichen Unarten nicht angelnder Personen zu relativieren, führt genau so wenig zu einer Lösung, wie die Polemik, hier würde jemand nach Gesetzen schreien.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (15. November 2011)

*AW: Seid vernünftig! !!Das Thema geht alle was an!!*



Anglero schrieb:


> Ich hätte hier in meinem Revier, Rhein NRW, überhaupt kein Problem damit, wenn es den Anglern grundsätzlich verboten wäre, Einwegverpackungen mit ans Wasser zu nehmen. Dies wäre wesentlich einfacher bei den, eh schon dünn gesäten Kontrollen zu überprüfen, als wer was weggeworfen hat.





kati48268 schrieb:


> Oh bitte! #d
> Soll ich als Fischereiaufseher nun Rucksäcke kontrollieren und sagen, "du hast aber 'ne Plastikmadendose, eine pfandfreie Saftflasche und ein Twix (ehemals Raider) dabei?"





Anglero schrieb:


> Sehr qualifizierte und wirklich über den Tellerrand gedachte Meinung zu einem Lösungsansatz, der schon einige Bereiche des öffentlichen Lebens sauberer gemacht hat.
> 
> Ja, der Fischereiaufseher sollte das dann kontrollieren und analog zu anderen fischereilichen Vergehen ahnden.




Ich wäre dafür, daß jeder Angler eine Verpackungskladde zu führen hat, in die sämtliche Einwegverpackungen und potentieller Abfall, welchen er beabsichtigt, in Gewässernähe bei sich zu tragen, eingetragen werden muß. Vielleicht sollte man auch in Erwägung ziehen, über die Darmtätigkeit Buch führen zu lassen, um wirklich nur komplett entleerten Bürgern den Zugang zum Fischwasser zu gestatten. 
Rückwirkend kann dann der Fischereiaufseher bei einer Kontrolle den Istbestand mit den Eintragungen abgleichen und im Falle des Falles tätig werden...


----------



## Anglero (15. November 2011)

*AW: Seid vernünftig! !!Das Thema geht alle was an!!*

Alles klar...


----------



## kati48268 (15. November 2011)

*AW: Seid vernünftig! !!Das Thema geht alle was an!!*

Ironie soll manchmal helfen, einen Sachverhalt umfassender zu betrachten.

Wenn es auch hier OT ist, mal kurz dazu ernsthaft:
Zunächst mal gibt es zu deinem Vorschlag keine rechtl. Grundlage.
Zweitens ist dein Vorschlag wirklich unrealistisch ...und nicht annehmbar.

Du bist als Fischereiaufseher sowieso immer der Ar***. Die einen meinen, du kontrollierst zu wenig, zu scharf, etc. - die anderen empfinden genau das Gegenteil.

Ich würde die Brocken sofort hinschmeißen, wenn ich Taschen durchwühlen sollte, denn ich gehöre nicht zum Zoll, Polizei, Stasi oder Gestapo.

Genausowenig lasse ich mir nicht von irgendeinem Hansel die Klamotten durchwühlen und ich möchte auch nicht, dass jemand anders -außer der Staatsgewalt in berechtigtem Interesse mit rechtl. Grundlage!!!- dies in meinem Land darf.

Ich empfehle jedem, der Kritik an der Fischereiaufsicht übt (welche natürlich berechtigt sein kann) und nach mehr ruft, wie in deinem Fall, diese
_ehrenamtliche, unbezahlte, freiwillig in der Freizeit ausgeübte Tätigkeit_ 
selbst mal anzugehen oder auch nur einen mal zu begleiten. Das schärft den Blick für die Realität.


----------



## Anglero (15. November 2011)

*AW: Seid vernünftig! !!Das Thema geht alle was an!!*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Ironie soll manchmal helfen, einen Sachverhalt umfassender zu betrachten.
> 
> Wenn es auch hier OT ist, mal kurz dazu ernsthaft:
> Zunächst mal gibt es zu deinem Vorschlag keine rechtl. Grundlage.
> ...


 
Wer redet denn hier, außer Dir von Gesetzen oder gar von Gewaltanwendung? Deine Vergleiche sind zudem ungeeignet und unverhältnismäßig. Fahr doch mal einen Gang runter.

An vielen Gewässern werden Einwegverpackungen beim Angeln per Gewässerordnung verboten. Nicht ohne Grund und mit Erfolg. 

Fass zu, viel Spaß!


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (15. November 2011)

*AW: Seid vernünftig! !!Das Thema geht alle was an!!*



Anglero schrieb:


> An vielen Gewässern werden Einwegverpackungen beim Angeln per Gewässerordnung verboten. Nicht ohne Grund und mit Erfolg.
> 
> Fass zu, viel Spaß!



Da hätte ich gerne mal ein Beispiel zu...


----------



## kati48268 (15. November 2011)

*AW: Seid vernünftig! !!Das Thema geht alle was an!!*

Habe ich auch noch nie von gehört.
Lasse mich aber gern eines Besseren belehren.

Auch wenn es das gibt, halte ich es für nicht umsetzbar.
Ich darf als Aufseher keine Tasche kontrollieren, letztendlich nicht mal überhaupt was anfassen.

Ich kann jemandem sagen, "mach mal bitte die Kühlbox auf" (um zu schauen, ob untermassige Fische o.ä. drin sind. Würde dies aber auch nur tun, wenn ich einen konkreten Verdacht habe, aber das ist nu egal).
Wenn der Kollege dann sagt, "nö", bin ich rechtlich raus. Könnte evtl. noch die Trachtengruppe herbeirufen, die ich nicht mal wieder anrufen dürfte, wenn meine Kinder grad ermordet werden, wenn sie peilen, dass ich nach Einwegverpackungen in der Tasche suchen will.

Fischereierlaubnisentzug wegen einer mitgebrachten (nicht etwa weggeschmissenen!) Coladose aus Holland ohne Pfand?
Möchte ich (nicht) sehen, wer das durchzieht.
Und schon fallen mir die ersten Kuriositäten an der Idee ein: alles tutti bei einer Dose mit Pfand? Mein Angelschnurknäul ist keine Verpackung, aber eines der größten Probleme am Wasser (weil gefährlich für Tiere). Usw. usw.

Abseits aller sonstigen lustigen Gedankenspiele, die einem dazu einfallen (ist das Kondom in meiner Brieftasche eine Einwegverpackung oder nur die Plastikverpackung drumherum?), halte ich eine solche Regelung für ähnlich wirksam wie das realistische "Müll liegen lassen verboten" in einer GO.

Ich will dich auch gar nicht anmachen oder verarschen, Anglero, möchte nur zeigen, dass selbst simple Problemlösungen echt komplex sein können.


----------



## wusel345 (16. November 2011)

*AW: Seid vernünftig! !!Das Thema geht alle was an!!*



Anglero schrieb:


> An vielen Gewässern werden Einwegverpackungen beim Angeln per Gewässerordnung verboten. Nicht ohne Grund und mit Erfolg.
> 
> Fass zu, viel Spaß!




Wo gibt es denn so etwas, dass mir vorgeschrieben wird, was ich beim Angeln an Speisen und Getränken mitnehmen darf und was nicht, bezogen auf die Verpackung? Als nächstes kommt dann die Kleiderordnung für dieses Gewässer oder was? 

Diese Gewässerordnung würde ich auch gerne mal lesen.

Gruß, Rüdiger


----------



## Schwedenpeter (16. November 2011)

*AW: Seid vernünftig! !!Das Thema geht alle was an!!*




Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Ich wäre dafür, daß jeder Angler eine Verpackungskladde zu führen hat, in die sämtliche Einwegverpackungen und potentieller Abfall, welchen er beabsichtigt, in Gewässernähe bei sich zu tragen, eingetragen werden muß. Vielleicht sollte man auch in Erwägung ziehen, über die Darmtätigkeit Buch führen zu lassen, um wirklich nur komplett entleerten Bürgern den Zugang zum Fischwasser zu gestatten.
> Rückwirkend kann dann der Fischereiaufseher bei einer Kontrolle den Istbestand mit den Eintragungen abgleichen und im Falle des Falles tätig werden...


 

Hejsan,

genau das sind die deutschen Regeln, alles per Gesetz regeln.

Ich möchte es einmal sehen, wenn ein Angler sein Butterbrot in eine "Pfandfolie" einpacken muss 

Spaß beiseite:
Der Lösungsansatz mag ja nicht falsch sein, aber ebenso wie meine "Mülltonnenvariante" sollte man darüber sprechen. Wir haben doch letztlich folgende Sachlage:

1. Es sind nicht alle Angler Umweltschweine und
2. Auch Nichtangler verursachen Dreck und Müll.

Nun wollen wir einmal ganz ehrlich sein was tatsächlich passiert. Wenn jemand an einer Uferpromenade spazieren geht, dort vielleicht sich sogar ausruht und ggf. angelt, der trinkt ein wenig mitgebrachte Getränke und genießt Snacks, vielleicht raucht dieser jenige sogar. Wohin mit den Kippen? Die Idee mit dem Klappaschenbecher ist gar nicht schlecht, bei Anglern sogar umsetzbar.

Letztlich ist es natürlich so, als das ich oftmals irgendwo am Wasser spazieren gehe und selten Mülleimer für den "kleinen Dreck" vorfinde. Was ist zu tun? Entweder man deponiert den Müll in seiner Jackentasche oder aber ..... |bigeyes Also Vorschlag: Mülleimer. Ich bin mir sehr sicher, das hier nur ein Tropfen auf den heißen Stein bewirkt wird, aber wenn nur 30% des Abfalles darin landen, dann hat man schon etwas erreicht.

Ein weiterer Punkt wäre das "Wir-Gefühl" zu steigern. Es wäre sicher vorteilhaft, wenn ein Angelverein nicht immer alles reglementieren muss, sondern auch einmal auf "freiwillige Bereitschaft" setzt. Schilder aufbauen, auf denen der Hinweis auf eine naheliegende Mülltone steht mit dem Hinweis: "Haltet die Natur sauber, wir haben nur eine" * (*Spruch ist nur ein Beispiel), Bilder von richtig versauten Naturplätzen mit dem Spruch "Das ist Idylle". Diese Schilderaktion kann mit Sponsoren betrieben werden (bei uns hat der Jagdverband Schilder aufgestellt, auf denen steht: "Auch Wildtiere benötigen Ruhe, daher bitte den Hund anleinen", Erfolg ca 40%). 
Nun kann eine Gesamtaktion erfolgen, bei welcher alle aktiven Angler zu Beginn des Angelns den Müll im kleinen Umkreis aufsammeln und in Müllsäcken an den Wanderweg stellen (dieses in Absprache mit der Behörde), ggf. an eine Sammelstelle nahe dem Gewässer mitnehmen. Dieser Müll wird fototechnisch dokumentiert, diese Bilder veröffentlicht i.V.m. einer öffentlichen Aktion: "Sauberes Wasser". Nach kurzer Zeit wird öffentlich über den möglichen Erfolg berichtet. Hierbei ist der Vorteil, das wir Angler auch einmal positive Erwähnung in der Öffentlichkeit erlangen.

Naja, nur Denkansätze.


----------



## Anglero (16. November 2011)

*AW: Seid vernünftig! !!Das Thema geht alle was an!!*

Das von mir eingeworfene Verbot bezieht sich ausschließlich auf angelspezifische Einwegverpackungen, wie Futtertüten, Wurm-, Madendosen, usw.. Da muss auch kein Fischereiaufseher bei der Überprüfung Zwang ausüben. Das Ordnungsamt durchwühlt ja auch nicht die Taschen der Hundebesitzer nach Kacktüten, sondern was Du nicht zeigst, haste nicht. Der Fischereiaufseher sieht womit der Angler angelt. Entweder steht z.B. die Köderdose daneben, oder der FA fragt höflich. Genauso läuft das hier mit Fischerschein, Angelerlaubnis, Hakenlöser, Fischbetäuber, usw., obwohl ich persönlich noch nicht kontrolliert wurde.

Dem Rheinufer würde es sicherlich nicht schaden, wenn man die Ursache bekämpfen würde, statt sich nur über das Symptom auszulassen. Der Dreck der Passanten, der sich hier ganz klar an den überfüllten Mülleimern konzentriert, wird wenigsten von der Stadt entsorgt. Da aber anscheinend die meisten Ansitzangler hier in Bonn es nicht mal schaffen, ihren Müll (auf dem Rückweg) bis dahin zu bringen, scheinen bloße Appelle auf Dauer nicht auszureichen. Man darf an einen Angler diesbezüglich ruhig eine höhere Anforderung stellen, als an einen Spaziergänger, weil er es besser wissen muss.


----------



## Schwedenpeter (16. November 2011)

*AW: Seid vernünftig! !!Das Thema geht alle was an!!*



Anglero schrieb:


> Das von mir eingeworfene Verbot bezieht sich ausschließlich auf angelspezifische Einwegverpackungen, wie Futtertüten, Wurm-, Madendosen, usw.. Da muss auch kein Fischereiaufseher bei der Überprüfung Zwang ausüben. Das Ordnungsamt durchwühlt ja auch nicht die Taschen der Hundebesitzer nach Kacktüten, sondern was Du nicht zeigst, haste nicht. Der Fischereiaufseher sieht womit der Angler angelt. Entweder steht z.B. die Köderdose daneben, oder der FA fragt höflich. Genauso läuft das hier mit Fischerschein, Angelerlaubnis, Hakenlöser, Fischbetäuber, usw., obwohl ich persönlich noch nicht kontrolliert wurde.
> 
> Dem Rheinufer würde es sicherlich nicht schaden, wenn man die Ursache bekämpfen würde, statt sich nur über das Symptom auszulassen. Der Dreck der Passanten, der sich hier ganz klar an den überfüllten Mülleimern konzentriert, wird wenigsten von der Stadt entsorgt. Da aber anscheinend die meisten Ansitzangler hier in Bonn es nicht mal schaffen, ihren Müll (auf dem Rückweg) bis dahin zu bringen, scheinen bloße Appelle auf Dauer nicht auszureichen. Man darf an einen Angler diesbezüglich ruhig eine höhere Anforderung stellen, als an einen Spaziergänger, weil er es besser wissen muss.


 

Okay, das klingt nachvollziehbar. Eine andere Variante wäre vielleicht, wenn es Recykling Madendosen geben würde, ähnlich der Plastikwurmdosen mit Löchern und auf die Einwegverpackung verzichtet würde - wäre also eine Initiative der Händler.
Man könnte, falls die Einwegverpackung bestehen bleiben müsste, diese beim Händler mit Namen des Käufers versehen - wäre aber nur ein Tropfen auf dem heißen Stein.

Was vielleicht überlegenswert wäre: Jeder Angler ist verpflichtet eine kleine Abfalltüte mit aufgeschriebenen Namen mitzuführen. Ob er diese benutzt steht natürlich auf einem anderen Blatt Papier. Nutzt er diese, so kann er sie schwerlich wild entsorgen, aber das wäre auch ein Ansatz, oder?


----------



## Anglero (16. November 2011)

*AW: Seid vernünftig! !!Das Thema geht alle was an!!*

Es gibt doch für alles Mehrwegdosen. Besitze selbst je eine für Würmer und Maden. Letztere hat zudem den Vorteil, dass die Maden nicht über den Rand krabbeln können und der Deckel nicht beim leisesten Windhauch in die Natur fliegt. Diese Dosen lasse ich direkt beim Händler befüllen, meist doppelte Menge zum selben Preis wie Einwegmüll. Natürlich könnte so eine freiwillige Verpflichtung schon ab Händler greifen, wäre gut. Wenigstens könnte er den Kunden fragen, ob dieser die Maden nicht in das z.B. Sonderangebot zu einem Euro stecken will. 

Bei Lösungen mit persönlichen Angaben, wie Name und Adresse, sehe ich aber einen zu großen Eingriff in Persönlichkeitsrechte.


----------



## Schwedenpeter (16. November 2011)

*AW: Seid vernünftig! !!Das Thema geht alle was an!!*



Anglero schrieb:


> (...)
> Bei Lösungen mit persönlichen Angaben, wie Name und Adresse, sehe ich aber einen zu großen Eingriff in Persönlichkeitsrechte.


 

Adresse sollte auch nicht sein, aber vielleicht ginge ja auch die Nummer des Angelscheines - dieser wäre dann nur für Berechtigte des Angelvereines erkennbar.


----------



## Bobster (16. November 2011)

*AW: Seid vernünftig! !!Das Thema geht alle was an!!*

Das "duale" Madensystem 

Nein, ich persönlich würde eine Iniative in Richtung
Pfandverpackung bei Maden/Würmern etc., schon für sehr sinnvoll und *sinngebend *halten.
Es gibt dieses System ja durchaus schon an einigen Stellen nur leider nicht Bundesweit/Länderweit.


----------



## Dr. Ott'l (16. November 2011)

*AW: Seid vernünftig! !!Das Thema geht alle was an!!*

Hi @all,
denke nicht daß das was bringt.
Jemand der zu faul ist seinen Müll zu entsorgen macht das auch nicht wenn 50cent Pfand auf der Dose ist,sieht man ja am Flaschenpfand bzw Gläserpfand bei Veranstaltungen und da ist meißt mehr Pfand drauf.

Ich räume meinen Müll und den anderer weg obwohl kein Pfand drauf ist,also stelle ich fest daß es wohl mit der Einstellung (Erziehung) eines Menschen zu tun haben muß und da ändert auch ein Pfand nichts.

Einzige möglichkeit wenn man einen "erwischt" freundlich drauf hinweisen und hoffen dass es was hilft.#c

freundliche Grüße und petri Heil 
Dr. Ott'l


----------



## Anglero (16. November 2011)

*AW: Seid vernünftig! !!Das Thema geht alle was an!!*

Denke auch, dass sich ein Pfandsystem nicht rechnet. Vielleicht ab einem Pfand von 1 Euro aufwärts. Außerdem wäre man bei dessen Umsetzung auf die Angelgeschäfte angewiesen.


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (16. November 2011)

*AW: Seid vernünftig! !!Das Thema geht alle was an!!*

Das mit dem Pfandsystem klappt!!! Der Bode hat das vor Jahren für die Madendosen (50ct/st) eingeführt.

Mit dem Würmern geht das nicht, da diese in Styropordosen vom Lieferanten kommen. Wäre auch ein bischen schlecht, immer die Würmer abzählen zu müssen...


----------



## cyprinusbarbus (16. November 2011)

*AW: Seid vernünftig! !!Das Thema geht alle was an!!*

#h


Mal ganz im Ernst : Einfach den Verkauf von Maden in Einwegpackungen verbieten !
Wer welche braucht, nutzt das Pfandsystem oder bringt seine Dose mit ! 

tight lines
Tom


----------



## Jose (16. November 2011)

*AW: Seid vernünftig! !!Das Thema geht alle was an!!*

pfand etc. wäre die lösung.
über verordnung und gesetze bundesweit - hach, noch ein witz, haha!

nein, den/die local dealer nerven bis sie entnervt einwilligen.
wenn das nicht fruchtet, dann eben woanders kaufen, mit ansage.

wenn wir immer auf den "segen von oben" warten, dann warten wir... und warten... und warten.

"basisarbeit" leisten, die dealer pressen!

so, nur so gehts (noch in diesem jahrhundert....)


----------



## TeamRoutine (16. November 2011)

*AW: Seid vernünftig! !!Das Thema geht alle was an!!*

Echt toll das mal dieser naturbezogene Aspekt hier angesprochen wird und ihr euch ebenso wie ich um die Natur sorgt. Dieses Bewusstsein sollte jeder Angler aufbringen!!!!!!!!!

Für die Naturfreunde unter uns, ein dickes Petri Heil, die Natur wird es euch in Form von guten Fängen auszahlen!


----------



## Aurikus (17. November 2011)

*AW: Seid vernünftig! !!Das Thema geht alle was an!!*



TeamRoutine schrieb:


> Echt toll das mal dieser naturbezogene Aspekt hier angesprochen wird und ihr euch ebenso wie ich um die Natur sorgt. Dieses Bewusstsein sollte jeder Angler aufbringen!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Für die Naturfreunde unter uns, ein dickes Petri Heil, die Natur wird es euch in Form von guten Fängen auszahlen!


 
Finde ich auch klasse. Dann hätten wir jedenfalls den Müll von "Uns", den Anglern, nicht mehr am Wasser.....:m


----------



## Bobster (17. November 2011)

*AW: Seid vernünftig! !!Das Thema geht alle was an!!*

...und hier durchus einmal die Möglichkeit, basisorientiert,
eine Recherche in den Vertriebsablauf der gemeinen "Made"
zu starten, den Vertriebsweg zu recherchieren, die Vertriebe
ausfindig zu machen und mit einer gemeinsamen und vor allem "Öffentlichkeits wirksamen" Petition, Druck aus zu üben.

*Anglerboard Initiative - Aus der Praxis, für die Praxis !*

Angler schließen sich zusammen und handeln,.....etc.,

Das meine |kopfkrat Damen und Herren, würde sich doch einmal 
wohltuend absetzen von den alltäglichen, ethisch und moralischen "Luftbuchungen" die hier stattfinden.


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (17. November 2011)

*AW: Seid vernünftig! !!Das Thema geht alle was an!!*

Vor allem könnte man dann auch feststellen ob die Made als Köder überhaupt "ökologisch" sauber ist.

"Grün" produzierte Maden. Kosten natürlich 1€ mehr....

Aber: der Vorschlag ist gut!!! ollte man sich mal mehr gedanken drüber machen..


----------



## Ralle 24 (17. November 2011)

*AW: Seid vernünftig! !!Das Thema geht alle was an!!*

Was denn für Gedanken ?

Maden werden in Zuchtbetrieben ( früher England und Holland, heute weißnix) herangezogen und lose an die Großhändler verkauft. Der Großhändler verkauft die Dinger lose oder abgepackt (die meisten Händler packen die Maden wohl selber ab) an die Angelgerätehändler.
Dort kann der Angler sie wiederum lose oder abgepackt kaufen.

"Grüne" Maden ist auch lustig. Was soll daran grün oder nicht grün sein?

90% der Verpackung fallen beim Angelgerätehändler an.
Wie will man Maden denn "ungrün" produzieren? Fliegen legen Eier auf vergammeltemm Fleisch oder Fisch ab, und daraus entwickeln sich die Maden. Gülle gibts nicht und wohl auch kein Antibiotika. 

Grad gestern hab ich mal wieder einen alten " Happy Birthday-Luftballon" im Wald eingesammelt. Son Teil aus Alufolie mit einem Dutzend 5m langer Strippen als Schweif dran. Son Zeugs wie die Bändchen, die man um Geschenke bindet. Unverrottbar und nicht zu zerreißen.

Glasflaschen, Plastikverpackungen und jede Art von Müll findet man zu Hauf mitten im Wald, garantiert nicht von Anglern. Am Rheinufer muss man sich echt anstrengen, zwischen all dem Zivilisationsmüll Hinterlassenschaften von Anglern zu finden.

Es ist ein gesellschaftliches Problem, gefördert von viel zu laschen Strafen. 

Man bedenke: Angler werden bestraft, wenn sie bei vorsätzlichem C&R erwischt werden. Die Eltern von Schantalle, Käffin oder Schakeline dürfen ungestraft dutzende von tollen Luftballons steigen lassen, in deren Schweifen sich warmblütige Tiere verfangen und in Tage- oder wochenlangen Qualen elendig verrecken.
Angler werden angeziegt, wenn sie in ausgewiesenen Naturschutzgebieten Angeln. Die lower society der Ballungsräume darf die Rheinwiesen mit vollgeschissenen Babywindeln drapieren, Einweggrills und sonstigen Partymüll liegenlassen.
Der Angler wird bestraft, wenn er Forst- und Landwirtschaftliche Wege befährt, aber an keiner Autobahnausfahrt steht jemand und notiert sich die Kennzeichen der Dreckschweine, die die dort geringere Geschwindigkeit nutzen, Ihren im Auto angesammelten Müll aus dem Fenster zu schmeißen. 

Die Forderung nach gesetzlichen Maßnahmen gegen Anglermüll sind totaler Blödsinn. 

Wirksam sind nur drei Maßnahmen.

1.) Aufklärung und Ansprache

2.) Fremden Müll einsammeln, wo man nicht im Zivimüll erstickt, um den Broken Window Effekt zu unterbinden. 

3.) Selbst keine Köder in Einwegverpackungen kaufen.
Man kann übrigens auch die Würmer noch im Laden in einen eigenen Behälter umfüllen und die Styroporbox beim Händler lassen.


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (17. November 2011)

*AW: Seid vernünftig! !!Das Thema geht alle was an!!*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Was denn für Gedanken ?
> 
> 
> "Grüne" Maden ist auch lustig. Was soll daran grün oder nicht grün sein?



Das war kein Spaß! Mir ging es da um die Ökobilanz!!


----------



## Ralle 24 (17. November 2011)

*AW: Seid vernünftig! !!Das Thema geht alle was an!!*

Ach komm, bei Fleischmaden.

Da garantiere ich Dir blind bei jedem Kindersnack eine wesentlich schlechtere Ökobilanz. 

Man sollte die Kirche im Dorf lassen.

Eigenes Verhalten prüfen und ggfs. anpassen, andere Aufklären.

Mehr ist nicht zielführend.


----------



## Aurikus (17. November 2011)

*AW: Seid vernünftig! !!Das Thema geht alle was an!!*

Um "grüne" Maden zu züchten, müssten Sie Fleisch aus Ökologischem Anbau verzehren. Also "Biofleisch"!!!!!


----------



## Professor Tinca (17. November 2011)

*AW: Seid vernünftig! !!Das Thema geht alle was an!!*



Aurikus schrieb:


> Um "grüne" Maden zu züchten, müssten Sie Fleisch aus Ökologischem Anbau verzehren. Also "Biofleisch"!!!!!




Neee, die Maden muss man mit Spinat füttern.

Anfangs ruhig vormachen, damit die Maden wissen was sie damit sollen.:m


----------



## Aurikus (19. November 2011)

*AW: Seid vernünftig! !!Das Thema geht alle was an!!*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Neee, die Maden muss man mit Spinat füttern.
> 
> Anfangs ruhig vormachen, damit die Maden wissen was sie damit sollen.:m




Dann hätten wir als Angler aber bald Probleme, die Fische an den Haken zu bekommen, weil die Maden so stark wie Popeye wären!!|muahah:


----------

